# Throwing corn out ???



## Coach Reynolds (Jul 1, 2013)

When y'all throw corn in out in your swamps for the ducks, do you just chunk it out & let it sink or do you pour it on downed trees, stumps & the banks?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 1, 2013)

molasses and sunflower seeds


----------



## duckdock (Jul 2, 2013)

*corn*

If you throw it out on the bank the deer and hogs eat it. Needs to be in the water but not too deep for puddle ducks to get it.  Just be "careful"  hopes this helps


----------



## bub commander (Jul 3, 2013)

duckdock said:


> If you throw it out on the bank the deer and hogs eat it. Needs to be in the water but not too deep for puddle ducks to get it.  Just be "careful"  hopes this helps



What he said... Just throw it out but don't go deeper than that duck can tilt over to get.


----------



## K Dowling (Jul 4, 2013)

I seen some guys put it on pieces of thin flat styrofome and let it float. I even seen a guy take a styrofome plate or small thin plywood or small piece or steel attach a string to the bottom with a heavy rock painted it green and put coorn, bird seed or whatever let it float.. Rednecks do some crazy stuff


----------



## K Dowling (Jul 4, 2013)

Or if you have a feeder with legs put it in the water few feet deep. Block the side fCing land, so when it goes off it won't throw the feed on land it bounces right off into water.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 5, 2013)

A 5x5 black mesh screen 6" below the surface, tied between cypress stumps/trees in the deeper water. Hard to find from the bank and keeps unwanteds away.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Very shallow 12ins or less. Hard sandy bottom so they can see it on there fly by. Dried molasses, liquid molasses, soybeans to not be seen from the air. But make sure 10days elapses or all grain is gone. If you put it too deep it'll swell and slowly start coming up at the end of duck season which is no good from a legality stand point. Grain sorghum on top of lily pads. Sweet potatoes ground up in shallow stagnant water. Oat bran cereal works to. Makes the water look like mud. But again be legal in all aspects of feeding wild fowl. I've tried it all but. I like the corn with dried molasses mixed with it and wet syrup on top. But we do it after season or in early October but the main thing is its gotta be gone before you shoot. 1 kernel and your burnt by green pants. Depending on which county your in its based off the income of the county. Wealthier lesser fines. But still not worth it in my book.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info and tips. I want to make sure I stay legal all the way. I don't make enough money to pay fines, big or small!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jul 8, 2013)

Some good tips on here!!!! Thank y'all!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2013)

*crop dusters*

are the best way to go.


----------

